

And The Winner Of TechCrunch Disrupt Is... Shaker - startupcto
http://m.techcrunch.com/2011/09/14/and-the-winner-of-techcrunch-disrupt-is-shaker/?icid=tc_home_art&

======
sarbogast
And it is the one that had the least obvious business model to me. How the
hell will they make money with that?

Plus, what do 50K in prize mean to them when they have already raised 3M?
Isn't the startup battlefield supposed to be about startups in stealth mode
who need visibility in order to raise capital?

